# somatropin hgh



## Bieberhole69 (Feb 17, 2012)

Can anybody give a detailed reasoning for the best time to take hgh?  Morning, midday, before bed?  I've heard arguments for all.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you trying to acheive from the HGH?   For fat loss, it's best to administer first thing in the am... for muscle growth, it's more about the dose.. you'll want to use at least 10iu's at least 3 x wk on workout days... 5iu's in the morning, 5iu's PWO.  For anti aging purposes, most individuals will administer prior to bed.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the response, I'm using it for fat loss. It's a pre-loaded 10mg/15ml pen and I'm taking .4 mg's/day. I've been taking this amount for 4 months and I get one pen per month from my doc.  Is that enough for fat loss? When you take it in the morning, is there anything I should know about scheduling workouts/diet around injections?

Also, taking 200mg test cyp every 3rd day. About to start Anavar 30 mgs/day for 8 weeks.


----------

